
Do I need work auth if I just receive equity in a startup? - btc-hacker
(I am a f-1 visa international student)
You are allowed to work without CPT or OPT work auth if you are not being paid (i.e volunteering).
If I receive equity (unvested) and still work for no money, do I need to get work authorization?
======
nanis
IIRC, the law is phrased in terms of "compensation". For example:

> To be considered a volunteer, the work performed by the individual must meet
> the following criteria:

> * No expectation of compensation

...

> * Work at a for-profit entity is considered employment and must be for pay.
> The only exception is made for training programs where the trainee
> functions, to some degree, like an employee, but is under close supervision
> and provides no significant measurable work for the employer. The trainee
> must not take the place of a paid employee. For example, students who are
> considered student interns may engage in unpaid internships at for-profit
> organizations.

See [https://internationalcenter.umich.edu/students/employment-
vo...](https://internationalcenter.umich.edu/students/employment-volunteer)

